# Fracino cherub



## Matt1956 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi, can anyone tell me what accessories come with a new Fracino Cherub please. Thanks Matt


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Matt1956 said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what accessories come with a new Fracino Cherub please. Thanks Matt


 In regards to?

You get portafilters and a cleaning blank. Thats about it i believe


----------



## Matt1956 (Nov 21, 2021)

How many Porto filters, and baskets. Thanks


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I think it may be 1 handle and 2 baskets.

A single shot and a double shot basket.


----------

